# Founds some chanterelles!



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

No question in my mind WHAT SO EVER! My only apprehension is I've never picked one. Tell me what you think.

The ones I picked are almost hunter's orange. Growing individually (vs in a cluster) and false gills (as described on mushroomexpert.com). Biggest one is about 4" and the other two were very young, about 1" big. The photo is one I did on my scanner. My kid has the digital camera at college! LOL


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

COOL! I found a nice patch earlyer ths year but I dont pick them.Why? Every time I pick them and soak them in salt water I find lots of small larva comeing out of them. So I just stick to Morels and Hens. I am not to fond of wormy shrooms. :corkysm55


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

hard to say for sure from a pic, and im a beginner too, but the big one looks like a cibarius, congrats on picking your first chants! around here lateritius dominate, they are pretty easy to ID. but they are one of my wife's favorite shrooms. lateritius barely even has any false gills, mostly just a lot of wrinkles. smell very good! very bad year around here in NE Ohio for them, unlike last year.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

It looks like cinnabars to me BF, I'm just not seeing the brighter color
I'm used to seeing.
Finish keying them out and get a sporeprint
and the flesh should be white inside the stem.
Chants are usually measured by the cap diameter and these are one of the smaller types of chants but due to there mild peppery taste the bugs
usually don't touch them.
Next time you see them and you are sure of them, chew on the cap of a small one to see if it has the taste.
On cinnabars I'll pick them when the cap is a half inch dia or better.
Pick only the fresh ones though, should still be bright in color and firm.

Mike


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Michigan Mike said:


> It looks like cinnabars to me BF, I'm just not seeing the brighter color
> Mike


Mike... it didn't come out in the scan but they are literally VIVID orange - like hunters orange with a slight twinge of pink to the orange.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hello BF
That's what I'm used to seeing, mostly just orange though on the cap and false gills with less vivid color on the stem.
Your picture to me shows the false gills and the inner color of the
stem, so they probably are Cantharellus Cinnabarinus.
On most chants you can usually just cut the stem and if you see pinholes
they are buggy and you can do a double check at home with a slice
down the middle.
Confirm with a spore print then a small taste on a fresh one to confirm Id and I think you have learned another good edible.
July and August are usually the best months for all the different chants.

Mike


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Mike. I also went to: Cantharellus cinnabarinus at mushroomexpert.com - no doubt in my mind what so ever any more. I tasted one - what an experience! Great texture and I had to wait for the peppery sensation but it was unmistakable. Very cool. I'm headed out tomorrow to find some more! Thanks again...


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Make sure they all have the false gills, and are not Jack 'O Lanterns.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

thanks for the correct ID Mike.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> Make sure they all have the false gills, and are not Jack 'O Lanterns.


Good point KS, since they are the lookalike and I have found them
growing from the ground off buried wood right next to each other.
It's a good idea to learn the lookalikes as well as your target shroom imo.
I always like to do another check of every shroom I've collected when I get home just to make sure.
It's a fun hobby, but mistakes are not allowed.

Mike


----------

